# Advise cleaning my engine bay please !



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello all

I'd like to clean the engine bay up on my Honda Accord Type S - doesn't need to be at show standard but I'd like it to look cleaner.

I'm a bit worried about using a hose though - any advice for amateurs ? Any bits I should wrap up or avoid ?

I don't really have any engine specific products but have some Elbow Grease which should do the trick and a small amount of AG Vinyl and rubber care

Here's a pic of the engine if that helps !



many thanks


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Buy some all purpose cleaner form your local supermarket. Make a strong mix with water and spray around warm engine bay liberally. Leave to soak in for five to ten minutes then agitate all over with a brush (old paint brush). Put hosepipe on very fine spray and rinse off. If you want cover any electrics up with plastic bags or keep engine running whilst you rinse. If you are on a budget then spray all black plastics with wd40 and rub in with a cloth. If your not on a budget then aerospace 303 sprayed liberally and left to dry will leave it looking great.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks mate - any advice on which bits need particular care ?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alternator
Fuse Box 
Electrics
ECU


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks folks - after your advice I've spent 1/2 an hour or so it - not brilliant but I think it looks a lot better !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a lot better mate :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a lot better fella and you done a great job


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Bustanut said:


> Buy some all purpose cleaner form your local supermarket. Make a strong mix with water and spray around warm engine bay liberally. Leave to soak in for five to ten minutes then agitate all over with a brush (old paint brush). Put hosepipe on very fine spray and rinse off. If you want cover any electrics up with plastic bags or keep engine running whilst you rinse. If you are on a budget then spray all black plastics with wd40 and rub in with a cloth. If your not on a budget then aerospace 303 sprayed liberally and left to dry will leave it looking great.


Thanks for the advice here - will get me started so thanks for the heads up where I had no real clue.

Just to ask about the all purpose cleaner, I mean that could be taken from something like fairy washing up liquid or Flash floor cleaner, could you be any more specific at all on what would be suitable, or is it literally anything that will clean and degrease?

Cheers


----------



## johnboydigs (Mar 1, 2008)

people usually mean stuff like Daisy all purpose cleaner from Tesco as its cheap and lasts a while, hope this helps


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Gtiracer said:


> Thanks for the advice here - will get me started so thanks for the heads up where I had no real clue.
> 
> Just to ask about the all purpose cleaner, I mean that could be taken from something like fairy washing up liquid or Flash floor cleaner, could you be any more specific at all on what would be suitable, or is it literally anything that will clean and degrease?
> 
> Cheers


Iuse Stardrop, as its cheap, smells nice, can be bought anywhere and works really well. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gtiracer said:


> Just to ask about the all purpose cleaner, I mean that could be taken from something like fairy washing up liquid or Flash floor cleaner, could you be any more specific at all on what would be suitable, or is it literally anything that will clean and degrease?


I tend to use Megs APC but I've also got some Flash APC (think it's still on offer in Tescos) which works just as well.


----------

